
Long Blockchain is backpedaling on it's “blockchain” promise - thisisit
http://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/long-island-iced-tea-company-planned-to-buy-bitcoin-mining-machines-backpedaling-on-plans-2018-1-1012735857
======
thisisit
The context here is that the company called Long Island Iced Tea changed it's
name to Long Blockchain and promised that it "is shifting its primary
corporate focus towards the exploration of and investment in opportunities
that leverage the benefits of blockchain technology" [1].

One of these investment opportunities was to sell $8.4 million shares to buy
1000 Antminer S9 bitcoin mining machines [2]

[1] [http://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/long-
isla...](http://markets.businessinsider.com/currencies/news/long-island-iced-
tea-company-pivots-to-blockchain-stock-explodes-2017-12-1011743880)

[2] [http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/long-
island-i...](http://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/long-island-iced-
tea-company-to-buy-bitcoin-mining-machines-2018-1-1012525242)

